# Axsom1's 2019 Lawn Journal



## Axsom1 (Mar 22, 2019)

*Background*
When we moved to Texas back in 2014 I told my wife I wasn't going to cut the grass in the heat. We hired a company and paid an outrageous price monthly for 5 years. The grass looked ok but nothing close to what you see on these forums. I get it, they could care less, I was just another lawn.

We recently moved to a new home and I had decided that we could use that money for other things, so I took an interest in mowing the lawn. I wasn't at all pumped about it but after reading numerous journals on here it completely transformed my mindset and I'm now 100% motivated to have the best lawn in the hood. I understand this is going to be a multi-year journey but it's going to be worth it.

*New Yard*
So the new lawn is roughly 15,500 sq ft of TifTuf, or so they say, Bermuda. It was laid down in late December 2018 in the middle of a freaking downpour. The front is just awful in terms of weeds, ruts, high spots, etc. The back is pretty decent. A leveling project is definitely on the radar starting spring 2020!

*New Tools*
Now, when we moved I left the yard tools back in SoCal. Since I had been paying to have the lawn cut all these years, I needed to invest in some new gear.

I originally wanted all battery because I hated dealing with gas, oil+gas, changing it, etc. So I started reviewing all the battery options and doing my research. That research led me here to thelawnforum.com. I then saw all the beautiful warm season lawns cut with reel mowers and was convinced I needed one. That blew out my original plan of no gas so I said screw it, just get a normal old gas mower and embrace it!

So hopefully by year 3 I can get a reel mower. In the interim I invested in the following until I can get the yard at a point where the reel will really shine:

Toro 22" 20339
Ego Power+ Multi-Head System with trimmer and edger
Ego Power+ Backpack Blower
Chapin 24v 4 Gallon Backpack Sprayer
Earthway 2600A Spreader
Bermuda Triangle herbicides

*First Cut 3/22/2019*
So I took the new Toro mower for a spin. Dialed the cut height to 1-3/8" (35mm). Ideally I can get lower, but thought I'd start there.

Well holly crap did I hit a ton of dirt. Scalped the crap out of it and tore up the turf. Most of what came up was dry sod that just wasn't taking. Then in other spots I swear it barely clipped the top of a weed! We had tons of leaves on the lawn so bagged em on this first cut.

I ended up destroying a few valve cover boxes, sprinklers, etc. This must be cutting lower than 1-3/8" right? Sure seems like it but on concrete it's measuring right.

Here is a 3/4 overhead shot from the front after the cut:



Here is a full overhead looking down:



Not to bad from 400' up. It's not until you get at ground level you can see the infestation:



*3/29/2019*
Mixed up 16 gallons (8G front/8G back) of Celsius/Certainty to spray the front/back. Went down well. Can't believe how easy that darn battery sprayer is. I've been torturing myself all these years with the little one gallon hand pump sprayer.

This backpack sprayer is bad to the bone! Who needs a gym right?

*4/5/2019*
Ahhh, nice to see the weeds are dying! This mix of Celsius/Certainty is legit!





After mowing today I destroyed another valve box. I've mowed over it three times now with no issues. Is the damn mower on the wrong setting? Double checked and still at 1-3/8". Even tore into the turf more than usual today as well. How in the heck am I going to fix these unusually high spots?

Decided to throw down the ruler and check. Well WTF, this has to be my problem right? Will dial the cutting height up a little next time to try to prevent the scalping.



Long term I want a low HOC. Sub 1" but not sure how the heck I will get there.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Sounds like your front yard would benefit from power raking on the lowest setting. Flag all your irrigation heads and other things you don't want to destroy. You'll be surprised at how well power raking helps knock down the high spots.


----------

